# Cold Lead & Hi-Speed Steel



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

Capt. Braden Proctor lit up the Redfish on the first bit of fishing on the schedule. Capt. Jeff Larson reported late Redfish action on the bayou fall out holes with Day 2 showing full limits of Black Drum for guests. Capt. Chris Cady will be working with Braden in the same real estate targeting shallow intercepts near deep water. Follow us on *Instagram*.

Duck hunting has been solid with full color birds heading for the wall. Guests of Ryan S. needed a 150 Qt. Igloo and another 60 Qt. Yeti to pack their 92 birds and 20 something mounts back up North. Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Chris Cady worked the pants off the birds. Capt. Braden Proctor finished up strong with Terrell and Nate L. from the Carolinas with some gorgeous Pintail, Wigeon, Teal, and Redheads tucked up over the blocks. Capt. Kolten Braun put a lot of wood on the birds with guests of John P. shining on some morning slick-offs that hampered some. Scouting between shoots, Kolten managed some strong action on Teal and then blistered Redheads and Pintails down on the island in the afternoons. Capt. Donnie Heath and Capt. Jeff Garner tag teamed some strong shoots on the island on both morning and afternoon hunts. Stay in touch with on* Facebook*.

We would like to thank everyone for making us a top destination on the mid-coast. We've got some great specials running for the Spring from wade to boat fishing, get your dates on the books by January 31st and get ready to relax and have a great time.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*






*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.






*Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.






This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code* TROPHY2COOL*!






*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire HERE. Stay in touch by following us on Facebook.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.






*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It *HERE*






*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal *- Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*WE LOVE HEARING FROM OUR CUSTOMERS!*

01/07/18 - Thanks Kris! Always a fantastic time. Thank you for EVERYTHING you and your crew did to make it once again a very memorable time.

Dack P.

01/08/18 - Kris, we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves Food was good and BP did a solid job as our guide. You truly show that you appreciate your clients. 
Weâ€™ll be back!

Terrell L.
Southern Outdoors

01/08/18 - Just want to share something with you. Kolten attributes his success as a guide to your personal one on one training with him. Heâ€™s not afraid to share with anyone that his success is a product of the time you spent training and mentoring him as a hunter and a guide. Just wanted you to know what kind of â€œmanâ€ you have on your team. The most respectful and outgoing guide Iâ€™ve been with, regardless of the sport. Clone him.

John P.
Georgia


----------

